# No output from generator



## rfcomm2k (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a Devilbiss 6KW gasoline generator. After starting would get no output. Flashed the coil, worked OK then. Was running a light, refrigerator and freezer on it, and suddenly the engine sound changed and light went out. At same time started hearing a terrible noise on generator end of machine. Shut it down and took it to a lawnmower repair shop who diagnosed and replaced the bearing(s) on the generator (not on the gas engine).

Got it home and started it up, sounds fine but no output still. Flashed the coil and still no output. reversed the battery and still no output.

What do I check next? Cannot be voltage regulator because even with bad regulator after flashing coil will get SOME output. And yes, I already verified that my volt meter is working.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe when the bearings went bad they destroyed other parts of the generator it self. Armature, brushes and windings come to mind. Were those tested by the repair shop? Roger


----------

